# A little romance news...



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

This is not likely to truly interest most of you (and, actually, it doesn't me either) ... but is worth sharing for this very special quote:

A source said: "Amber is over the moon about her divorce but she is even happier about being able to go public with Elon.(...)"

What better way when you're _over the moon_ about your divorce than to date someone who wants to _fly to Mars_... 

http://m.economictimes.com/magazine...ting-johnny-depps-ex/articleshow/56583692.cms


----------



## Steve C (Sep 28, 2016)

Michael Russo said:


> This is not likely to truly interest most of you (and, actually, it doesn't me either) ... but is worth sharing for this very special quote:
> 
> A source said: "Amber is over the moon about her divorce but she is even happier about being able to go public with Elon.(...)"
> 
> ...


. 
Yes, apparently Depp is not too pleased with Mr. Musk or so the tabloids will have you believe.


----------



## The ICE is gonna break (Nov 5, 2016)

Elon needs to slow down with these gold diggers, otherwise he wont have enough money left to finish our cars.


----------



## Steve C (Sep 28, 2016)

Let's hope she's as good as he thinks.


----------



## The ICE is gonna break (Nov 5, 2016)

How long did Depps marrige last 18 months? Thats long enough to get our cars, were okay.


----------



## KennethK (Oct 13, 2016)

Is this relationship sustainable?


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Kenneth klemczak said:


> Is this relationship sustainable?


Wow... guys, this is getting more air time (no reference to Rawlinson's baby this time... ) than I was expected... and I can't help to be a tad dismayed that the pun included (only true reason for the original post...) seems to have fallen completely on deaf ears... or blind eyes...


----------



## ricardocabesa (Jan 5, 2017)

Kenneth klemczak said:


> Is this relationship sustainable?


8 years and unlimited (fill in the blank).


----------



## BigBri (Jul 16, 2016)

Elon must never sleep. He's got what, 5 kids, 2 ex wives and 2 billion dollar companies?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Relevant article on Musk sleeping.
https://www.entrepreneur.com/article/279270


----------



## Charlie W (Apr 23, 2016)

I wish them well.


----------



## ricardocabesa (Jan 5, 2017)

Brian_North said:


> Elon must never sleep. He's got what, 5 kids, 2 ex wives and 2 billion dollar companies?


He has "a guy" for most of those things!


----------

